# General Wire camera



## karlht (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm looking at buying a camera for my company, but I really don't want to drop the money on a Ridgid. Do you guys have any opinion on general for a camera? Thanks!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You got the money for another camera or a repair? Save a little more and buy the ridgid.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Buy this one !
$1000 plus shipping and you have a $4500 camera and reel. 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f24/ratech-camera-18029/


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

got any idea how much to Seattle? Do you do paypal?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

We have 2 general cameras at the shop! They are older units and may not compare to the new ones. They are rediculously heavy and not user friendly IMHO. I will take my ridgid anyday!!


----------



## karlht (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for advice. I think I'll just try to find a deal on Craigslist or eBay on a used Ridgid for the time being. Thanks again.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Cuda said:


> got any idea how much to Seattle? Do you do paypal?


Not sure on the shipping cost. I have a ups store around the corner from me, Ill get an estimate this weekend. 
I have an old paypal account , I haven't used for years.
Also changed banks so it would have to be updated.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

no need to go to the trouble, I don't think I can adapt that to a ridgid monitor (10 pin vs. 4) But thanks


----------

